# Satellite signal lost in Mallorca



## amigababy (Jul 7, 2013)

Our UK satellite TV vanished today, it was fine last night. Has anyone else lost theirs too? We're just free channels, being received by a Humax box. Having done some rewiring today the electric supply has been on and off. Can't see that that would affect the signal but who knows? it just says No or bad signal.
( fearing it may be that big switch off we've seen publicized)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Still have all our channels....


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

amigababy said:


> Our UK satellite TV vanished today, it was fine last night. Has anyone else lost theirs too? We're just free channels, being received by a Humax box. Having done some rewiring today the electric supply has been on and off. Can't see that that would affect the signal but who knows? it just says No or bad signal.
> ( fearing it may be that big switch off we've seen publicized)


Nothing to do with any new satellites, or the so called "big switch off"...all 4 satellites and frequencies operating as they should be ..no changes expected to happen for for a few weeks yet

It is simply a case of an issue with your system somewhere.

With the electrics going on and off all day you may have either damaged the LNB at the dish, or the tuner inside the receiver.

Best see if you can try another receiver (from a friend) on your system as that will tell you if it is the LNB or your box.


----------

